
My 400-Person Company Has a Great Work Culture, and We All Work Remotely - anjalik
https://www.fastcompany.com/40432244/my-400-person-company-has-a-great-work-culture-and-we-all-work-remotely
======
edsheeran
A real virtual company, in the cloud. This just might be the future, just as
infrastructure and services are hosted in the cloud.

